# Denso Iridium Spark Plug Gap 1.8t stock



## VWFlames (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey all, I am very confused about this topic of which spark plug gap I should set them at.







I got a set of new Denso Iridium Ik20 (which is the same as stock). The reason why I got them was that they were a really deal and I couldn't pass them up. I have a stock 1.8t, I have read through most of the topics on this topic, and I was wondering do I set the gap to 0.028 or 0.031? What would cause the coil packs to go bad, to large of gap? Or what? Would I feel any difference with the Denso compared to the stock plugs? Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Denso Iridium Spark Plug Gap 1.8t stock (VWFlames)*

I plug mine to .028. They are not stock, they are one heat range colder. (thats what i was told at least)


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 16, 2003)

IK 22s are one heat range cooler.
I've been told .028 is the way to go.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Denso Iridium Spark Plug Gap 1.8t stock (VWFlames)*

Stay with .028". I experienced two coil pack failures when I had mine set to .031" and none since setting them back to .028".


----------



## VWFlames (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Denso Iridium Spark Plug Gap 1.8t stock (JettaRed)*

Ok cool 0.028 is the way to go on the IK20's, but since I have the AWW motor and the stock plugs are suppose to be gapped at 0.031 will I be hurting anything gapping them closer? Also the guys that put those plugs in there car, did you feel anything different? Like smoother through the powerband, or no hesitation, or quicker starts stuff like? Thanks for the replies keep them coming!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Denso Iridium Spark Plug Gap 1.8t stock (VWFlames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFlames* »_Ok cool 0.028 is the way to go on the IK20's, but since I have the AWW motor and the stock plugs are suppose to be gapped at 0.031 will I be hurting anything gapping them closer? Also the guys that put those plugs in there car, did you feel anything different? Like smoother through the powerband, or no hesitation, or quicker starts stuff like? Thanks for the replies keep them coming!









No the opposite, a smaller gap is easier on your coil packs so you will not hurt anything you will help.


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Aquaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aquaholic* »_IK 22s are one heat range cooler.

Someone lied to me then, telling me that IK20's were the one heat range cooler. Good to know for next time!!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Italian GTI 1.8T)*

gapping these plugs is a good way to f*ck them up...
Just drop them in and go...


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_gapping these plugs is a good way to f*ck them up...
Just drop them in and go...

Bang-O! Finally someone that realizes that they come pre-gapped and don't need to be screwed with.


----------



## RonJeremy (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (KGilman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KGilman* »_
Bang-O! Finally someone that realizes that they come pre-gapped and don't need to be screwed with.


But you should still check them & exchange them if one comes gapped incorrectly


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (RonJeremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonJeremy* »_But you should still check them & exchange them if one comes gapped incorrectly

And how.... I've experience coil pack failure with incorrectly gapped plugs too. .032 is too much for our fragile coil packs. .028 works nicely.


----------



## VWFlames (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

Thanks for all the information, but one more question, did you guys feel any difference after putting the Iridium plugs in? Quicker start ups, faster through the power band, quicker throttle response, stuff like that! Thanks again.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (VWFlames)*

All the Denso plugs for the 1.8T I've seen came incorrectly gapped at .040. Last I checked, the Denso website even listed the 1.8T gap as being .040 which is way off.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: (reflexgti)*

You need to be extremely careful gapping them. Use shim or wire gauge to measure and finesse with the bending tool...never use any of the tapered $.99 tools to measure


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (reflexgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexgti* »_All the Denso plugs for the 1.8T I've seen came incorrectly gapped at .040. Last I checked, the Denso website even listed the 1.8T gap as being .040 which is way off.

Yes, this is what I found too. If you buy the IK22's though, they come pregapped to 0.028 or 0.030 IIRC. Much closer to stock anyhow.


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (KGilman) Iridium Plug gapping-Confused*

I'm picking up a set of the Denso Iridium IK20's for a stock Passat 1.8t AEB. There seems to be some conflicting schools of thought regarding the gap to run on these.
Both the Denso Iridium and Champion Iridiums come pre-gapped at the same setting, .044". Are these type of plugs designed to perform better with a larger gap as set at the factory?
Has anybody run these at the .044" gap as they come from the factory? How well do they perform at the factory setting of .044"? Any problems with premature coil pack failure?
How about it?


----------



## turbo944s2 (May 31, 2005)

I ran mine exactly as there were out of the box. My car hasnt misfired or had a rough idle since!


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (turbo944s2)*

Thanks turbo944s2, are you running the IK20's?


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Denso Iridium Spark Plug Gap 1.8t stock (VWFlames)*

Awsome. 
My plugs are gapped at .027 but one of them i checked was at .029.... that might have been the cause of the recent misfires at certain rpms... I'm getting new plugs tomorrow.
Now my car is running around 400hp, heard stuff about smaller gaps if higher hp and colder and all that.
What should I do? is 1 heat range colder good enough and is 0.027 good enough?
Thanks


----------



## Deeds4life (Aug 25, 2006)

Iridium plugs are not good for turbo cars. Creates a "hot spot" Myself and other people i know had the same issues like misfiring. Stick with the standard stuff.


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_gapping these plugs is a good way to f*ck them up...
Just drop them in and go...

how do you f*ck up plugs by gapping them?
and what is the technically correct way to gap plugs?


----------



## powdercrazy (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (not_too_shabby)*

my ik22's came pre-gapped at 0.028 and when i had the ik20's they were 0.032...and also since they deliver a much more powerful spark i wouldn't even mess with them...just take them out of the box and install them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rustywoodstone (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (powdercrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *powdercrazy* »_my ik22's came pre-gapped at 0.028 and when i had the ik20's they were 0.032...and also since they deliver a much more powerful spark i wouldn't even mess with them...just take them out of the box and install them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you stock or chipped?


----------



## powdercrazy (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (powdercrazy)*

i'm chipped with upsolute if you were asking me


----------



## axxnos (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (powdercrazy)*

Ya i wouldnt suggest gapping the spark plugs any larger than mfgs
I used AllData for specs <--- **** Them
and gapped my plugs too big and shorted a coilpack and got to buy a new one!! just what i needed to do on my friday.


----------



## JGarcia9102 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (powdercrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *powdercrazy* »_my ik22's came pre-gapped at 0.028 and when i had the ik20's they were 0.032...and also since they deliver a much more powerful spark i wouldn't even mess with them...just take them out of the box and install them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the main issue is that the larger the gap, the more current they pull to get spark. too much current will fry your coil packs. they are only designed to run with the OEM plugs.
and unless your running a OEM plug, you cant assume they are gapped to suit your car. denso didnt create any plugs for a 1.8t, and the fact that they dont even have our specs correct on their website should tell you that.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_gapping these plugs is a good way to f*ck them up...
Just drop them in and go...

i cant agree with you on this billy. although im not stock (3076r and the like) i recently figured out my missfire problems had been caused by the gigantic pre-gap on my ik22's. basically the car would fall completely on its face under high boost situations. i eventually re-gapped them to .24/5 and havent had a missfure under boost since. im going on 2 weeks of max boost runs at 25 psi with no missfires.


----------



## unpimpzeGTI1.8T (Mar 17, 2008)

From the faq's:
Spark Plugs
OE Plugs: NGK PFR6Q - .032" gap
For Stock Cars - .032" gap:
* NGK BKR6E/6962
* Autolite 3923
* Denso Iridium IK20
For Chiped Cars - .028" gap:
* NGK BKR7E/4644 (formerly 6097)
* Autolite 3922
* Denso Iridium IK22
since you said you are stock, the IK20's should be fine according to this (they should have came .032 out the box). If you get chipped this would be a different story.
As for a difference in the plugs, i noticed a slightly shorter start up time when I changed my plugs after getting chipped. There were oem plugs in at the time (58K miles) so i hope the previous owner had at least gone to the dealership and got them changed


----------

